# A few plant questions



## lain sorcer (Apr 10, 2005)

I have a 10 gallon aquarium with 6 1 and 1/2 inch fish. I've decided to add real plants so i've bought 2 15 watt Aquarium Plant Grow Bulbs instead of the previous lighting that I had just to enhance the appearance of my aquarium. I want to get medium light plants, but i'm unsure about how long I should leave the light on for. Also, if I have around 8 small to medium plants in my aquarium do I need fertilizer or will my 6 fish be enough? Any help would be greatly apperciated. Thank you


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

I have 2 15 watt bulbs over my 10 gal. tank, and I have crypts, a red tiger lotus, some sort of pink lily, and guppy grass growning in the tank. I think I usually have it on about 10 hours a day and have not used any fertilizer. Everything looks very healthy! I have to prune the guppy grass every week because it fills up the tank! :wink:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Gunnie got it right. Depending on the plants. SOme will need ferts (swords, some ludwigia, myrophillium ect...) while others (Aponogetons, wisteria, watersprite, java fern) will not.


----------

